# Looking to buy a 55 Ton Shay



## Tails (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been looking to buy a G scale Bachmann 55 Ton Shay. I don't really care if it has sound or not, in fact, I would prefer it without sound since its cheaper.

I'm looking to spend about $400 or so, I'm not rich after all, but I suppose I can cough up more if I need too. I am trying to do something unique. I started working on the Georgetown Loop Railroad a few month ago, and Ex West Side 14 used to run up here. In fact, during my time at the Colorado Railroad Museum, I got to work on Both West Side 14 and 12.

After my work I did on my Connie, I want to take on a Shay, and turn the standard 55 ton shay into Georgetown Loop RR 14. 14 is a 58 ton Shay, and there are only a hand full of changes that would have to be made to turn the Bachmann Shay into 14, change the compressor, cab windows, dynamo position, and a few other minor things


Anyway, I've been doing some searching, but have not been able to find a shay for a decent price. If anyone happens to find anything, or perhaps has one for sale, I would love to talk about acquiring it.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Trainworldonline.com is your friend, you can get a new one for that price.

Ron


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

This is Russ from Sun Valley, Ca. I bought 55 Ton Three-Truck Shay about a year ago. I built my elevated railroad in about 4 1/2 months. My Shay is running great. I bought my engine for about $400 from Gold Coast Station- Ventura Ca. E- mail is www. goldcoaststation.net. Hope this helps. Russ


----------



## poikadoom (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey what are the dimensions of 55 ton Shay? And how much does it weigh ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another revival of a long dead thread? 

Again, a poor start for a new member and bad forum etiquette. 

Have you even gone to bachmanntrains.com? 

Greg


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess I kinda agree with Greg (bad forum etiquette), unless "Tails" (been a member here since 2010) just thinks that maybe a newbee would have a 55-ton Bachmann shay for sale? Also doesn't mention whether this is two or three truck, but then I guess if I was familiar with the Georgetown Loop RR 14, I would know the answer to that. I would also add that Mike at Reindeer Pass Railroad sells new Bachmann shays...price might be higher than $400 for a new unit. Good luck with your project....I know that I sold one for $20 (but it required a lot of work and money) to get it back in shape. Stan did a wonderful job and added new Phoenix sound and it has new life. Ed


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've purchased from this vendor and they not only have great prices, they also have great service. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...46732.m570.l1313&_nkw=shay&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, free shipping and you can make them an offer. Try $20.00 less and I bet they will bite.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

See the confusion this created? 

The newbie did not ask to buy or sell a shay... he revived a year-old thread to just ask the dimensions and weight.

Two of you did not notice the post before him was from 2011..

QED...


Greg
Posted By poikadoom on 24 Oct 2012 11:24 AM 
Hey what are the dimensions of 55 ton Shay? And how much does it weigh ?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So, we made a mistake. 

What did you do to make anything better for the member? 

Greg 1st response (Another revival of a long dead thread? 

Again, a poor start for a new member and bad forum etiquette. 

Have you even gone to bachmanntrains.com? ) 

Greg's 2nd response (See the confusion this created? 

The newbie did not ask to buy or sell a shay... he revived a year-old thread to just ask the dimensions and weight. 

Two of you did not notice the post before him was from 2011.. 

QED...) 

Greg you complain that we jumped on Tails request for info in purchasing a Shay, yet you complain about the new member reviving an old thread and acuse him of bad forum etiquette. Then you don't suggest he visit Bachmann's website for the info, no, you chastise him for not checking Bachmann's website before posting.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say that there's a reason it's poor form to revive old threads. 

And this guy posted the same question on 2 different threads. 

Greg


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Piokadoom, 

As a general rule, don't revive threads that the last post is more than six months old. People don't pay attention to the date of the OP and get all hurt when they believe someone wasted their time. Also, only post your question one time, in one forum. 

Now, to actually ANSWER your question. My 55-ton shay is 8" tall at the stack, 4-5/8" wide and 28" long across the beams, couplers add to the length. My shay is weighing in around the 15 pound mark, equipped with RC, Sound and Battery. 

Hope this helps. 

Chris


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, one thing for sure, if I were this fellow with 3 posts, and I got responses like these, it would be the last time you heard from me. I will be surprised if he makes any other comments on THIS thread, or any one.

Ed


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
A friend of mine has a two truck Shay for sale as well as a two truck Climax. They are $300.00 each. The Shay has never been run, but no box, the Climax has had very little use and again no box.
I have bought equipment from him before and I have to say there has never been a mark on any item.
If you're interested let me know in Private Messages and I'll forward his phone number and e-mail address.
Cheers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

{string of most egregious personal posts deleted}

On the matter of reviving old threads, it happens. *If you see a thread that you feel has been revived beyond what you view as it's "expiration date," please use the "alert" button to let the moderators know.* We'll take a look at it and make suggestions to to the member who revived it as warranted. That's why we moderators "get the big bucks"--so you don't have to worry about silly administrative things like that. There is no hard and fast policy for reviving old threads. Yes, in most cases it's probably more effective for the "offending poster" to start a new thread rather than revive an old one, but let us make that call. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tails (Nov 9, 2010)

To end this thread...and the PM's I'm now getting, Yes I go one......it decided it wanted to break at the Great Train Expo today.....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bummer! Was that the one you were converting to WSL, or was the 2-truck? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tails (Nov 9, 2010)

It got converted to WSL 14, but Letter for GLRR 14


----------

